# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Chatgpt

## Thierry69

Is this a killer of finding code on the web and forum's questions ?

I tested it with a few questions (even some complicated) and it gave me each time a very good answers.

Try : 
"how to read in VB6 QRCode"
it gaves me (nearly) exactly the way I do

Same for "VBA code to save excel cells as a picture"

I think I'll user it quite often

I also gave some VB6 code with some errors, asking to fix it, and it find the errors...

----------


## VanGoghGaming

Yeah, Skynet has become sentient!  :Big Grin:

----------


## TysonLPrice

I read where someone developed software that can successfully determine if a college paper was AI generated.  It is based on quirks how people write.  The AI is very consistent.

----------


## Eduardo-

Please GPT, make me a paper but add some human like quirks...

----------


## Lord Orwell

> Is this a killer of finding code on the web and forum's questions ?
> 
> I tested it with a few questions (even some complicated) and it gave me each time a very good answers.
> 
> Try : 
> "how to read in VB6 QRCode"
> it gaves me (nearly) exactly the way I do
> 
> Same for "VBA code to save excel cells as a picture"
> ...


it's absolutely got problems.  I asked it to tell me the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow, and it did but then said "this is a reference to monty python where the king asks the bridge tender this question" which is backwards.  I then informed it it was wrong and it apologized and gave me a 2nd answer slightly more correct where it give the complete dialog from that scene but still said the king asked it.  I then told it it was wrong again but closer and on the third try the answer was correct.  It also told me i could get a developer key for an api for a product i have from a company that doesn't have a public api.

----------


## VanGoghGaming

> It also told me i could get a developer key for an api for a product i have from a company that doesn't have a public api.


That's what the company wants you to think!

----------

